# Introducing *drum roll*



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

introducing....... ummm... don't have a name yet but I will be picking him up this SAT (22nd).

Gotta pick a name now …. Has to be a Hispanic name, ends in an ‘o’, and two syllables, such as Chico, Poncho, Pedro…I am leaning toward ‘PESO’…. But already had a Chi name Peso so I am undecided on naming another Peso… 
I am EXCITED to say the least……it will be nice to have a companion for Kody and to have the pitter-patter of puppy feet in the house 

9 weeks old…. 
From his breeder(President of Chi club of Maryland), “He was going to be a show dog in Hawaii but he didn’t measure up as ‘show quality’. Males have to be perfect to show/breed so he is now going as a pet”

now taking name suggestions :coolwink:






















(caught in half blink)












.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Omggggg! He is absolutely stunning! I bet you can't wait! Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations he is a stunner,PERFECT


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So adorable he is, congratulations..


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

So excited for you, he is so cute....looks similar to Kody??


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a little darling...he and Kody look like brothers...so glad you found Kody a pal.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chiluv04 said:


> Omggggg! He is absolutely stunning! I bet you can't wait! Congrats!


I am beyond excited. I have been looking for months... 






michele said:


> Congratulations he is a stunner,PERFECT


I know Kody will adore him... someone to play with...





CHITheresa said:


> So adorable he is, congratulations..


Thanks... I can't wait!!!





debrawade10 said:


> So excited for you, he is so cute....looks similar to Kody??


Kody is more black/tan/brown.... this one has more white...but they do look abit like each other... twins? lol


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

OMG Jan! Now we HAVE TO HAVE A Play date! SO CUTE!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh and I vote for Pedro


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh he is precious!!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*puppy*

O WOW Jan!!!! he is a babe!!! just love him
Congratulations!!! looking forward to lots more pics 


x


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

He's a looker for sure. How about "Paco"?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

LadyDevlyn said:


> He's a looker for sure. How about "Paco"?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We had an iguana rescue named Paco LOL


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Yay !!!! he is so cute, I Love his coloring !!!! I am very happy for you and cant wait to see some more pics


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

how about the name Pablo ? :toothy7:


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Pablo, Paco are the two names that seem to be the most popular here and at my work 

and Huly...YES... we need a play date now


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Awe Jan, he's adorable! 

How about Mateo? Diego? Carlos? Hugo? Franco? Alonso?


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh, my God what an adorable, precious, little boy. Congratulations !!! Can't wait to see more of him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happy2:


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Ahhh Love him!!! 

How about Mijo (pronounced Mee-ho) it means "son" in spanish. Congratulations!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Congratulations Jan!! He is so so so adorable!! I love the name Pablo too! Looking forward to watching him grow!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Too much cuteness! He is adorable!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Jan, I am so happy for you and Kody.. I have thought of you so often since Chico's passing. The new baby is so beautiful, and he is one fortunate little guy to have ended up with you! Congratulations..


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

He is so darling!! Congratulations Jan! I'm very happy for you! He'll be a great buddy to Kody.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Jan, I don't have words he's so completely adorable!!! <3 I'm totally in love!! My vote for names is Diego, Mateo, Tito, or Pablo.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Nacho because I seriously want to eat him x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh wow, he is lush. Looking forward to more pics


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

He is beyond adorable!! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics when you bring him home.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oooooo, I'm gonna have to second Ruth's choice of Nacho. Love it!


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Such a little cutie! How about Cinco (The number 5) for a name?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

So happy for you, I love the name Pablo. Best wishes for Saturday. Yeah!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a doll baby Jan! So excited for you!!!! Keep the photos coming. Can't wait to watch this little sweetheart grow up.


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

What an adorable little cutie! Congrats on the new baby. Can't wait to hear some stories in a future 
For the name, i know you said two syllables but what about Pepito or maybe Tavo 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

What a sweet little baby! <3


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

He is adorable! He looks super soft. I like Mateo for his name.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Super adorable, love his color and CONGRATS!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks everyone.....
I am super excited and Saturday can't get here soon enough









I have all of the name suggestions written down and will try them out 

More pics when Saturday gets here...

Kody says he can't wait to get a lil' brother!!!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow I can't wait for more pics.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Countdown...

2 days...










super super excited......

























.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

You know the super pet expo is Saturday here in VA HINT HINT HINT


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Huly said:


> You know the super pet expo is Saturday here in VA HINT HINT HINT


really??? hhhmmm.....


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So are weeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

How about Peso

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I pick up Peso on SAT at 12:30 EST.... 
soooooooooooo excited..


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Tomorrow??? How exciting!! Someone won't be sleeping tonight! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cepwin (Jan 19, 2014)

What an adorable little guy! Best wishes!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Not long to go now!!! How exciting!! 

X


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm so excited for you...and all of us! Puppy fever!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

jan896 said:


> I pick up Peso on SAT at 12:30 EST....
> soooooooooooo excited..



Do you have Peso yet ???? i'm so excited for you !!! I cant wait to find out and for pics


----------

